# Mapping Resources > Mapmaking Requests > [Paid] Aeruh - D&D World Map Commission

## Shaedn

Hi there!

I am currently looking to commission a wonderful cartographer to assist me with filling in the details and landscape of my world.

For many months now, I have been working with a lovely program called Wonderdraft to help generate my D&D world, however it turns out that my artistic vision is not all that great. Despite my best attempts, I have been unhappy with the result of my own labour; usually a result of poor judgement of scaling, or being unsure of how natural geography actually 'works'.

My world map includes four large continents, and two smaller ones, with various climates. It can be viewed here.

I am looking for a similar level of landscape detail as these: 
Example 1 
Example 2
Excluding: location names, civilisation markers (towns, cities, etc), grids

The size of my current world map is 8192 x 4608px, however the map does not need to be this large. Just large enough for me to see the details of the map without too much difficulty.

I am happy to give you almost complete creative freedom, I'd just provide some general descriptions of each continent to help inform your process.

There is no hard deadline for the map, and am happy to negotiate a price that works for the both of us, preferably using Paypal (being outside of the USA typically does not play nice with other payment methods).

*A major bonus* for me would be if you are familiar with using Wonderdraft, as I would essentially be able to send you the existing map file to work with, and I would be able to easily edit or make changes and implement my own ideas to the map after it is completed. However, this is not a requirement.

*Edit: Thank you all for your interest, I have found an artist.*

----------


## Cédric H.

Hello Shaedn
I might be interested in this project but there is a couple of things that I would like to discuss first.
I am proficient with wonderdraft so you can definitely send me what you already have. 
You can check out my portfolio of Fantasy Maps and if you are interested send me an email at TheFantasyMapsForge@gmail.com

----------


## Tiana

> There is no deadline for the map, however I would hope for it to be completed within 1-2 weeks


That is definitely what I would consider a deadline, and a tight one too for a world map. Speaking for myself I couldn't do it. I do love the aesthetic of your sample maps, but I know I couldn't turn it around until late October with my techniques and schedule. And it would not be editable for you.

But, due to Cedric's familiarity with the program you have, you might have actually found the cartographer you need! I think it's possible he may be able to do it! Good luck.

----------


## Shaedn

> That is definitely what I would consider a deadline, and a tight one too for a world map. Speaking for myself I couldn't do it. I do love the aesthetic of your sample maps, but I know I couldn't turn it around until late October with my techniques and schedule. And it would not be editable for you.
> 
> But, due to Cedric's familiarity with the program you have, you might have actually found the cartographer you need! I think it's possible he may be able to do it! Good luck.


My apologies if this came across poorly. As this is my first time commissioning a map, I haven't really got a good grasp of the time necessary for the craft.

I absolutely have no hard deadline, this was just a loose guide in my head thinking 'that should be long enough maybe?'.

----------


## Ryan S. Thomason

Hello Shaedn,

I'm a map-maker with several years' experience, and my portfolio is here: http://www.ryansthomason.com/Mapmaking/. I typically make my pieces by hand, and I can supply a digital file as well. I'd also have no trouble making your map in wonderdraft. If my style suits, I can be reached at ryan@ryansthomason.com

----------


## Wired

Hi Shaedn, 

I'm also interested in this project. I'm not really all that well-versed in Wonderdraft, though I did create this here in it.

----------


## Ish_Joker

Hi there Shaedn!

That sounds like perfect commission! I'm using Wonderdraft for all my maps and every map you see in my portfolio is made with WD. With your original file, I can keep the shape of the continents which look perfectly fine to me and fill the lands with details. I can also blend the colors a bit more to keep your suggested climates, but make it look a bit more natural. 

I'll make sure to only use vanilla assets or assets that come with a free commercial-use licence so that you can afterwards load the file into your own program again and edit it (all assets used must be in the exact same folder as they are created with, otherwise the program won't recognize the assets).
The deadline you give sounds perfect to me as I'll be going on holiday on the 14th of October. I think I can make the map within a week and then we have another full week for feed back and alterations.

If you want to discuss more, please feel free to send me an email!

----------


## Josiah VE

Hi Shaedn!
I'm very interested to work with you on this project. I have a lot of experience with world maps and I'd love to bring your ideas to life. You can check out my maps here and see what you think.
 Feel free to send an email to josiahve@outlook.com

Cheers,
Josiah

----------


## Clarketography

Hi there Shaedn,

I would love to work with you on your project and could get your map to you within two weeks time. You can see my most recent work here, https://www.artstation.com/clarketography

Please contact me at clarketography@outlook.com for any inquiries and further discussion if you are interested. 

Thank you.

----------


## Ralaris

I would definitely be interested in your project I would love to discuss things more with you just feel free to send me an email at ralarismaps@gmail.com and feel free to check out some of my past work on my website here.

If you have any questions or anything please do let me know!

Kay

----------


## vb.maps

Hello, 

I might be interested in this project. You can see my portfolio here - https://www.artstation.com/vb_maps and here - https://www.instagram.com/vb.maps/ 

Feel free to contact me at vdm.bulgakov@gmail.com 

Thank you!

----------

